# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Off cafe đột xuất.

## CKD

Sáng mai 31/03 CKD có mặt ở SG và cụ thể là khu Vĩnh Viễn để thu gom ít đồ, không biết anh em nào có free time thì cafe chém gió ạ. Thời gian chắc khoảng 11-12h trưa ạ. CKD thì có mặt sớm hơn, chắc khoảng 10h là free rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, minh co hen khoang 11h xong, se phi ra chac khoang 12h

----------


## ppgas

I'd like to join!  :Smile: 
Vẫn Trung Nguyên nhỉ?

----------


## anhcos

Tham gia chém gió tí với mấy cụ cho thành bão luôn.

----------


## CKD

Đã có mặt ở Trung Nguyên rồi nhé.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Đã có mặt ở Trung Nguyên rồi nhé.


Sớm thế!

Vừa tới SG xong!

Càfe xong có bia bọt gì không?

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay có bác Gamo, anhcos, ppgas, Nhat Son off.., góp gió thổi gần bay cái Trung Nguyên quán, thanks mọi người đã có mặt.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thanks chủ thớt đã đãi cafe. Có mùi nhang thơm quá  :Smile: )

----------

